# SAIT "Lignum Vitae" Woodworking Show, I'm In!



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*The Southern Alberta Institute of Technology (SAIT) "Lignum Vitae" show* starts today. Check it out here. http://www.sait.ca/about-sait/who-we-are/sait-schools/cadmus-teaching-chair/cadmus-2016-the-tree-of-life
All entries will be auctioned at the end of the show with half of the proceeds going to a scholarship fund to support woodworking education.
I am pleased to say I have five pieces in the show and I wish Mick McGowan the other organizers the best of luck.
Anyone in the Calgary area should drop by and check it out. There will be some outstanding pieces on display.

Fellow LJ Roman (The Bootman) Hrytsak is also represented.

Many of you will recognize some or all of these pieces. I am happy to see them helping a great cause.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful work for a beautiful cause Paul.


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

As always, terrific work!


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

Glad to be showing with you Paul!
Will keep you posted.
Roman


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

someone is going to be getting some excellent pieces , wow, i hope the folks at the auction will have deep pockets, not only for you but for the scholarship fund, i hope the best for all of you…


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh my God Paul, your work is breathtaking!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dear Paul,
You are my hero!
Not because of your amazing talent, but for being the man you are.
I still have to say that the coffee cabinet is one of the biggest wauuuuu projects I have ever seen. I simply love it!
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I remember all of these! Hopefully they will generate the donations commensurate to the exquisite craftsmanship in each one!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Excellent pieces, each and every one!
These pieces should definitely increase the scholarship fund.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

All the best with the show Paul, there is a hell of a lot of hard work goes into making these shows a success.
I am sure your own entries will certainly help raise the bar to a very high standard.
Great support for your loved craft 
cheers
Pete


----------



## mousejockey (May 6, 2010)

It really looks like a good cause, I wish I could have had that kind of opportunity when I was young. Good on you for your generous donations.

Myles


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It *is* a good cause and I've had these pieces to enjoy for a while now so …... time to make room for some new stuff at the old homestead.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Some beautiful; work in these pieces Paul, all the best in the Show and hope the auction brings in lot for the scholarships. All the best to The Bootman also,


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

;-)


----------



## DonSol (Dec 31, 2014)

Paul, with these pieces the scholarship fund should increase significantly.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Didn't know you were coming to calgary? Could of picked of Kiefer and taken in the show! Weather is nice might of even pulled the bike out of storage.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Great idea Paul. Best of luck with the auction.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks again.
I won't be there Andre. The six days of driving back and forth from Az. kind of kills it. :-(
... but it's on for a couple of weeks, you and Klaus should go.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I remember all of these. The spilt paint one is da bomb.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Like Jerry said, Breathtaking.! and a awesome cotribution, My hat's off to you Paul


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

I suppose you have to be present to bid on these items??? They should open the bidding online….dang I can't go..


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm not sure Bob. You could contact Mick and ask.
[email protected]


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

> I suppose you have to be present to bid on these items??? They should open the bidding online….dang I can t go..
> 
> - MontanaBob


Please post an update here on the possibility of online bidding. I'm sure I can't afford any of these, but if for some terrible reason they are going in my budget range, I would be *on it*.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Great support of SAIT Paul! They are beautiful pieces and should really boost the fund.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I've emailed Mick and asked. I will post his answer.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

WOW Mr. P! Those are awesome


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I wouldn't let. any of those pieces out of my sight!
It's a good cause and you are very generous. Hope they bring the organization beaucoup bucks.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

All the best to you Paul. You're an amazing craftsman


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Mick says if anyone wants to bid from home he will arrange a cell phone connection and have a proxy bid for you, real time during the auction.
Mick's email is on the first page of the site posted above.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Gorgeous pieces for a good cause Paul.

I always liked the look of the Chart boxes…. the *Treasure map* feel is neat!


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow is right about these pieces , and a Fund for Woodworking Education as well. do they still teach woodworking in Schools other than Tech. or Vocational type schools ? I really enjoyed my time in wood Shop in HS but most of that is been shut down in favor of Computer Labs , Very Sad thing.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Paul….


----------

